# Red Red Cardinal



## mlbfish (Aug 4, 2014)

Almost got too dark for pictures through the bathroom window. But that's when all the cardinals show up and this one sure is red.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2014)

You got my attention!  Love it!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 4, 2014)

Is that the new camera, Mike?  Can't see the EXIF data, but it looks like that thing is awesome in low light.  Great shot.


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 5, 2014)

This is from the first photo. I don't know what half of this means. I got this from my Flickr page. Taken at 7:35. I live in the bottom of a valley lots of trees around. It wasn't dark out side but there wasn't any sun light.

Ricoh IMAGING COMPANY, LTD. Pentax K-3
ƒ/5.6
300.0 mm
1/100
1600
Flash (off, did not fire)
Hide EXIF
Make - RICOH IMAGING COMPANY, LTD.
Orientation - Horizontal (normal)
X-Resolution - 300 dpi
Y-Resolution - 300 dpi
Software - PENTAX K-3 Ver. 1.00
Date and Time (Modified) - 2014:08:04 19:35:56
YCbCr Positioning - Co-sited
ISO Speed - 1600
Sensitivity Type - Standard Output Sensitivity
Standard Output Sensitivity - 1600
Exif Version - 0230
Date and Time (Original) - 2014:08:04 19:35:56
Date and Time (Digitized) - 2014:08:04 19:35:56
Components Configuration - Y, Cb, Cr, -
Exposure Bias - 0 EV
Metering Mode - Multi-segment
Flashpix Version - 0100
Color Space - sRGB
Sensing Method - One-chip color area
File Source - Digital Camera
Scene Type - Directly photographed
Custom Rendered - Normal
Exposure Mode - Manual
White Balance - Auto
Focal Length (35mm format) - 450 mm
Scene Capture Type - Standard
Contrast - High
Saturation - Normal
Sharpness - Hard
Subject Distance Range - Distant
Interop Index - R98 - DCF basic file (sRGB)
Interop Version - 0100
GPS Version ID - 2.3.0.0
Print IMVersion - 0300
Compression - JPEG (old-style)
Thumbnail Offset - 32130
Thumbnail Length - 6818


----------



## Hoss (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Mike.  That's what I wanted to see.  Yep I'm liking that camera.  ISO 1600 and it looks mighty clean.


----------



## carver (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks cool Mike


----------



## rip18 (Aug 5, 2014)

Great detail! Glad he stayed still for the shot!


----------



## Smokey (Aug 5, 2014)

ISO 1600! That's mighty clear.


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks really nice. I like the dark tone it has.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## quinn (Aug 5, 2014)

Beautifully done sir!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2014)

WOW that some sort of NICE


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful shots


----------

